# I forgot to order one thing: Face Shield



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I forgot to order one thing: Face Shield. Any recommendations? I have never turned before. Full shield? Goggles? I am starting off with pens and small things but will do bowls and plates as well.

What to look for? Price ranges? Brands?

Thanks!


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Definately a face shield!!!!!! This is similar to the face shield I use which some may consider overkill but it is suitable for any application you would need a face shield or a respirator for just by changing filters. This particular face shield does not come with filters, because of all the different types of filters, but if you do some searching you can find one that does come with filters. What I mean by different filters is that there are filters for filtering dust and filters for filtering. The dust filters are used for sanding and and fume filters are used if you want to spray finishes on your work.


http://www.amazon.com/MMM6800-6800-...4048&sr=8-30&keywords=3m+full+face+respirator


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is a video to watch to explain why you need a full face shield



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCIkL4hdZhw


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I hate full face respirators. They are too heavy and expensive. You can wear a normal respirator under a face shield. For small spindle turning goggles would be sufficient, but a full face shield is better. A few days ago I had a spindle explode and hit my face shield pretty hard. With only goggles it would have hurt at the very least.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I was looking at this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Polycarbonate-Anti-Fog-Hardcoat/dp/B001VY3ACE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my safety gear which IMO works better than a full face respirator.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LOL.....guess great minds think a like


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> Here is my safety gear which IMO works better than a full face respirator.
> 
> View attachment 191482
> 
> ...


Does the mask fit comftorably under the shield?


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

I use safety glasses instead of a full face shield probably more often than I should.

Anything big, or with bark, or which has anything about it which strikes me as unstable will see me behind a full mask every single time. No exceptions. 
Even a chunk of wood the size of a pea can do some nasty damage at high speed, and a piece the size of a walnut could literally knock an eyeball clean out of your head.

For tiny little bowls, or for most spindle work I do just wear the glasses though. 

That's _not_ a recommendation, it's just what I do.

My face mask is nothing special. I think I got it from Craft Supply years ago, and it was close to the least expensive option at the time.

In addition to the initial cost of the facemask, you should eyeball the cost of replacement visors too, because you'll need a new one now and then, maybe more often than you think. 

I've seen some fancier facemasks with molded polycarbonate visors which cost more than $25 to replace. A visor like that is going to scratch up just as fast as the plainer polycarbonate ones which might cost only 5 bucks 
For someone who turns a lot, that difference can really add up.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Does the mask fit comftorably under the shield?


 Yes, for me anyway. In cold weather it might fog up, but in my heated shop it does not fog. I never wear safety goggles turning. I don't like getting hit in the face with chips, and a month full of dust is worse. I only wear the respirator while sanding or turning allergy prone woods. I wish they sold filters that weren't pink.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

The UVEX posted above is my personal favorite. The parent company of UVEX (Honeywell)make the same model under a couple brands. Its my personal favorite, and I have 3 of them in my shop.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

I got this one when I bought my new lathe a few months ago and love it! It comes with a spare set of filters and a 10 pack of extra shield films.

http://www.airwareamerica.com/trend-airshield-pro-1-1-1.aspx

It is a bit expensive but I have had really good battery life. It has great air flow--especially for someone who sweats a lot from medications. I have had to vacuum out the filters a few times and it was good as new. I have never had the battery die on me while working and I have had it on for almost three hours straight. Works great over glasses and is fairly light. Don't get a sore neck from it. You can get different accessories like hearing protection as well as other items as well. Customer service has been great from Air Ware.:thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know about the air shield pro, but the original air shield was NOT impact rated.


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

i have air shield and uvex only use air shield when sanding


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

This is what I use, a 3M Airstream HEPA powered respirator. It is expensive, but it is very comfortable and provides excellent protection from dust and also is excellent for eye and face protection.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeez Bill, if you were to lift your left pinky finger just a tiny bit, that tsunami of shavings would fly right over your shoulder instead of burying you!

No wonder you need Indy race car headgear!! 

And I can't believe you didn't iron your turning smock before the photo session either. 

Don't you guys in Texas have _any_ standards at all??


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

9thousandfeet said:


> Jeez Bill, if you were to lift your left pinky finger just a tiny bit, that tsunami of shavings would fly right over your shoulder instead of burying you!
> 
> No wonder you need Indy race car headgear!! ...


Thar little piece of box elder started out at 55 pounds. It was nice and wet and made beautiful streamers. I was having so much fun making streamers that I almost forgot the reason that I was turning that piece of wood.



9thousandfeet said:


> ... And I can't believe you didn't iron your turning smock before the photo session either....





9thousandfeet said:


> ... Don't you guys in Texas have _any_ standards at all??


It serves double duty as a nightshirt ... saves time getting dressed in the morning, but maybe that is TMI. Standards?? What's that?


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Uvex and the 3M filter here in my shop. Dust and chem filters for the 3M.
Bill


----------



## dearlw (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the Trend Airshield and love it. Highly recommend it!!


----------

